# Buy this couch...I dare you! :devil:



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

COUCH

Wahahahahaha...cough cc cou cough....wahhhhhahhhahaha!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

*exorcism not included


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

That's a big HELL NO!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

That would go perfect with my piece of toast with Jesus on it.....then I could charge for the battle of the CENTURY!!!!!!!!!!! Satan COUCH vs Jesus TOAST....you'll pay for the whole seat...but only need the EDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Heh - frikkin awesome. Nope, nopey nope nopers.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I love it! But not for $500


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

LOL! HB you want me to pick that couch up for you on the way to the Make and Take? Of course, I will have to make a detour and pickup the Pope Mobile and a priest to transport the sucker.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Does it come with a haunted ottoman?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

No thanks. I've had enough trouble with my own satinic granny and grandpappy.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Y'alls comments are awesome.

I wouldn't mind having that couch but $500 is a bit much ...maybe if it included the haunted ottoman! How much is new upholstery and an exorcism anyway?


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHA! No thank you.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

well one does need a comfy place to sit while practicing satanism


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree!
I might have gone to church more often if I had a comfy couch instead of those hard pews.


Naaaaaawwwww!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

$500 for a pee-peed Devil couch? Nah.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hmmmm.. I wish our politicians were that honest... "it's not really a democracy, it's a corporacrocy".... we make you feel inadaquate so you buy stuff you don't need.. then lie to you about things like the gulf war.. and BP... At least you know about the real history of the couch... I want to know the person that buys it.... ELECT HIM president...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

A person that spends $500 on a used couch in an office spending my money? I think I'll pass on that one.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

"real history"...uhhhh methinks he put that to get attention to the ad.

That creepy feeling he got is probably from cat-pee!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Naw the creepy feeling is the mice chasing the dustbunnies inside the couch. $500? It would have to get up and walk around the room and I still wouldn't pay that for the couch.


----------

